# Cube Schriftart



## Dadi (14. April 2009)

Hallo,

weis jemand wie die CUBE Schriftart heißt oder wo es die gibt??


Merci Daniel


----------



## RaptorTP (1. Mai 2009)

Ich such die auch grad - mal schauen ob man was in der Richtung findet.

macht sich leichter beim Shirt drucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RacePhase (25. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube, dass es sich um eine leichte Abwandlung der Schriftart FF Droids Sans handelt. Auf jedenfall eine Itallic Version, weil schräggestellt. Aufbauend auf die Schriftart sollte ein guter Graphiker was gescheites zustande bringen.


----------

